# lautertal-bikemarathon



## BaSiS (18. September 2006)

hier mal eine nette Marathon-Veranstaltung für Schwaben, speziell die Unterländer : 
http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/


----------



## Giant_Team (18. September 2006)

Haben wir doch auch schon gesichtet   Unsere beiden Junioren werden bestimmt fahren, ob ich und mein Chef kommen, wissen wir noch nicht. Da in Köngen am selben Tag ein 3 Stunden Rennen statt findet. Es gibt Einzel- und Teamwertung (Herren, Damen u. Mixed) Vielleicht starte ich ja mit meinem Fiffi von der Trans Schwarzwald   in der Mixed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. September 2006)

was heißt hier junioren? nur weil du der teamopa bist sind wir noch lange keine junioren.. 

--

dabei! is ja sowas wie mein heimrennen!
..ah. herr speckle fährt strecke 3. das is schon mal gut.
wir können uns das ja schön teilen. bbp-opas in köngen, junioren mittelstrecke, basis lang. das gibt dann kein stress.
im ernst: bin mal gespannt wer da noch aufkreuzt..


----------



## BaSiS (19. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> was heißt hier junioren? nur weil du der teamopa bist sind wir noch lange keine junioren..
> 
> --
> 
> ...



joaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh alles klar
ich komm dann aus'm ''Urlaub'' - bisschen einfahren meiner neuesten Errungenschaft (Powercranks) - da werden wir sehen was geht 
(macht euerm Cheffe mal den Vorschlag er soll die Dinger in Deutschland handeln + Q-Rings etc. dann müsst die Senioren nicht mit so riesen Pizzatellern und die Junioren, mich einschliessend, mit Mädchenübersetzungen rumeiern)


----------



## Giant_Team (19. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ... neuesten Errungenschaft (Powercranks) - da werden wir sehen was geht
> (macht euerm Cheffe mal den Vorschlag er soll die Dinger in Deutschland handeln + Q-Rings etc. dann müsst die Senioren nicht mit so riesen Pizzatellern und die Junioren, mich einschliessend, mit Mädchenübersetzungen rumeiern)



´S gehört zwar nisch hierher, die Dinger halten ja doch keinen Marathon  
Q-Rings: Biopace gibt´s auch net mehr  
Aber unser Chef hätte was für dich: Die neuen Ritchey Pedale zum super Preis,
damit du armer nach´m schieben auch wieder in die Pedale kommst   


Und wenn du so weiter frotzelst, dann stehen mein Chef und ich auch am Start!!!


----------



## Der Stefan (19. September 2006)

Der Marathon sah gerade noch ganz interessant aus (fast vor der Haustür), aber ich hab grad gesehen dass die Strecke nur 27km hat und dann halt 3x gefahren wird... naja, mal noch überlegen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## BaSiS (19. September 2006)

ideal ! eine Runde chicken-run, eine Runde fahren, eine Runde Absacker
ab km 27, da weisst Du wenigstens was auf Dich zukommt !


----------



## Der Stefan (19. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ideal ! eine Runde chicken-run, eine Runde fahren, eine Runde Absacker
> ab km 27, da weisst Du wenigstens was auf Dich zukommt !



 Genau!

Und die Landschaft um Spiegelberg lässt sich auch 3 Runden lang aushalten...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. Oktober 2006)

na, wer war dabei?

fands ganz gut! strecke war auch ok. ohne den schlamm wär sie wahrscheinlich etwas einfach gewesen. 
strecken getrennt starten is besser und wexlflaschen wären auch was!
bemerkenswert fand ich, dass die auf unser gemecker eingegangen sind und die mittelstrecke-siegerehrung satte 2,5h vorverlegt haben!  

ich persönlich wurde 2. weil ichs bissle mit den altersklassen verrafft(hab gedacht der einzige mittelstreckler in der spitzengruppe wäre senior) und die 2. runde dann ziemlich gechillt hab...


----------



## drSchwoab (8. Oktober 2006)

Super war es. Strecken echt schön, Spiegelberg-mässig eben. Organisation, Verpflegung .... auch ok. Freue mich schon aufs nächste biken in Spiegelberg und natürlich auf den 2. Lautertal-Marathon.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

fand die strecke jetzt nich sooo überragend. die schwierigkeit bergab war ja nur, das es völlig verschlammt war...
aber trotzdem gut organisiert, tolle verpflegungsstellen, danke an spiegelberg!

die bergauf- schiebeeinlagen waren nervig. ok, ich hatte mit meinen kaum-profil- reifen auch nen fehlgriff gemacht und kam mir vor wie auf glatteis. bergab rutsche das vr, teilweise auch  beides. in der ersten runde hat sich vor mir einer gelegt und er schiebt sein bike noch mir in die spur  so dass ich auch n salto machen durfte- rechtes schienbein aufgeschürft. in der 2. runde gelang  mir der sturz ohne fremdeinwirkung und wieder aufs rechte schienbein. 3. runde dann endlich sturzlos...

gratulation an vni für seinen 11. platz! und bikeoman fürs gute rennen und durchziehen, trotz 2 platten! 

gratulation auch an felix!  aber du brauchst 30min weniger als ich für die 2 runden und meinst dann noch, dass du locker gefahren bist, weisst du wie mich das demoralisiert? 
  

so, und jetzt endlich: saisonpause! das haben wir uns verdient!     

aber dauert es wirklich sooo lang bis zum nächstem marathon.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (8. Oktober 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> na, wer war dabei?



Der Rest vom Team Best-Bike-Parts ist beim 3 Std. Rennen in Köngen (bei Stuttgart) gestartet und war genauso erfolgreich wie unsere beiden Youngster in Spiegelberg.

Ergebnis: 

Herren:  1. und 3. Platz
Damen: 1. Platz

War somit nochmals ein geniales weekend.


----------



## BaSiS (8. Oktober 2006)

na was ging 
grade zurück und schon alle Postfächer voll , oder immer noch


----------



## Giant_Team (8. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> na was ging
> grade zurück und schon alle Postfächer voll , oder immer noch



Hast jetzt 1 Woche Urlaub gebraucht, wegen deiner Fiffie Aktion in Trochtelfingen? Das du auch immer gleich übertreiben mußt.   
Mein Fiffie hatte gerade mal die Hälfte in den kg.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> na was ging
> grade zurück und schon alle Postfächer voll , oder immer noch



was war denn? wir ham dich vermisst!  
war auf der langen glaub ich ziemlich hart. die ersten 20min gingen, aber dann wurds schon hart; die aus der spitzengruppe ham dann im ziel alle nicht wirklich gut ausgesehen. ich weiß nicht ob ich da noch ne 3. gefahrn wäre...


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2007)

So, ich hol den Thread mal aus der Versenkung!

Kann mir einer von euch näheres zur Strecke sagen? Viel Schotter oder viele Erdwege, wie siehts mit Trails aus und wie schwer sind die?

Außerdem würde mich ein Wetterupdate zum Streckenzustand ineterssieren. Bin am überlegen teilzunehmen, hab entweder den Langenberg Mara oder eben Lautertal als Option da beides ungefähr gleich weit weg ist.......


----------



## doppelhac (2. Oktober 2007)

@Adrenalino
Na, da bist Du mir ja knapp zuvor gekommen  ; mich interessieren auch die Streckenverhältnisse.

Obwohl, es soll ja laut Wettterbericht ab Freitag trocken bleiben, was ja für die Strecke dann nicht schlecht wäre...

Würde Dir gerne Details von der Strecke sagen, da ich ja letztes Jahr die Mittelstrecke mitgefahren bin; also sogar 2 Runden; aber irgendwie lässt mich mein Gedächtnis im Stich  . Ich meine eigentlich, dass einige Trails dabei waren; es war aber letztes Jahr ziemlich matschig, d.h. sehr viele solcher (von mir innig geliebter  ) "Matschrillen", so dass man vielleicht auch nur dadurch das Gefühl hatte auf vielen technischen Abschnitten zu fahren.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal ein Ortskundiger melden, ob die Strecke eigentlich unverändert geblieben ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2007)

@doppelhac
Ich frage halt so explizit nach den Streckenverhältnissen weil mein Cannondale beim Doktor ist und nicht vorm W-Ende fertig wird. Also muss mein Eagle mit Starrgabel ran. Starrgabel macht aber auf holprigen, wurzeligen oder steinigen Trails wenig Freude, es sei denn, die halten sich längenmäßig in Grenzen!
Langenberg im Sauerland würde sich von der Strecke her besser anbieten für ne Starrgabel, aber es hat nunmal die letzten Tage dort oben übelst geregnet bzw. ist immer noch am regnen und ich weiß aus jahrelanger leidvoller Erfahrung was dieses Wetter mit den Strecken im Sauerland anstellt!

Daher tendiere ich i.M. eher dazu nach Spiegelberg zu fahren, bedeutet gerade mal 10km mehr Anfahrtsweg für mich.

Wie issn das Wetter i.M. in eurer Ecke? Bist ja etwas näher dran als ich


----------



## BaSiS (2. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wie issn das Wetter i.M. in eurer Ecke? Bist ja etwas näher dran als ich



das liegt am Rande der Toskana ! hier regnet's eher wenig (was natürlich nicht heisst dass es in der letzten Zeit nur trocken war)
in den Löwensteinern fahre ich selber nur Strasse der Untergrund (Waldboden) ist bei uns aber in guter Beschaffenheit
Starrgabel kannste auch fahren die Hügel sind niedrig und Komfort im Rennen zweitrangig, musst halt manchmal den Lenker festhalten
die meisten werden wohl eher Münsingen fahren


----------



## doppelhac (2. Oktober 2007)

@Adrenalino
Oh, verstehe, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Schade, dass Dein bike nicht rechtzeitig gesund wird  Naja zumindest die steinigen Abschnitte kann ich ausschließen, da denkt mir nix. 

Naja, den einen oder anderen "Holperweg" wird sich wohl bei keinem Mara vermeiden lassen; aber auf so ne Matsch-Strecke, wie Du evtl. beim Langenberg-Mara erwartest, hätte ich dann auch keine Lust. 

Heute morgen hat es kurz ein bisserl genieselt, seither ist es aber trocken und im Moment versucht sich gerade die Sonne durchzudrücken 

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe mal die Wettervorhersage irrt sich nicht und es bleibt dann ab Freitag trocken; werde das mal noch weiter beobachten und mich dann vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen, wenn noch möglich, online melden. Ansonsten halt am Samstag vorort.


----------



## doppelhac (2. Oktober 2007)

@BaSis
Münsingen kann ich ja gar nicht verstehen, das ist ja die unattraktivste Strecke überhaupt; naja gehört halt zur German-Bike-Masters-Serie.

Ich komme lieber nach Spiegelberg - klein aber fein  

...aber jeder wie er will  , gelle?!


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2007)

Hört sich bis jetzt gut an! Eins versteh ich nicht so ganz mit der Anmeldung bezügl. Limit; ist es zu erwarten daß das Starterlimit erreicht wird? Man kann ja wohl nicht verlangen daß jemand wie ich 190km fährt und dann wieder nach hause geschickt wird, oder?
Will mich eigentlich spontan entscheiden wobei ich immer mehr zu Spiegelberg tendiere - kenne die Strecke nicht und da ist die Neugier natürlich groß! Außerdem sind mir "kleinere" Veranstaltungen lieber!


----------



## BaSiS (2. Oktober 2007)

doppelhac schrieb:


> @BaSis
> Münsingen kann ich ja gar nicht verstehen, das ist ja die unattraktivste Strecke überhaupt; naja gehört halt zur German-Bike-Masters-Serie.
> 
> Ich komme lieber nach Spiegelberg - klein aber fein
> ...



si
leider Terminüberschneidung und die Feurwehrler wollten's nicht mher ändern


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Oktober 2007)

Leute,

wie schauts aus mit der Strecke? Viel Regen kann nicht mehr runter gekommen sein seit vorgestern, oder? Und die nächsten Tage solls ja weiter trocken bleiben, also, ein Update der Streckenverhältnisse wäre klasse!


----------



## doppelhac (4. Oktober 2007)

@Adrenalino
Also ich denke, zumindest gestern wird es auch dort nicht geregnet haben; bei uns (ca. 1 Autostunde entfernt) war zumindest schönstes Wetter und auch heute hat es bis jetzt noch nicht geregnet.

Wetteraussichten sind ja (bis jetzt  ) auch ganz o.k., so dass ich zuversichtlich bin, dass es diees Jahr weniger schlammig wird und mich heute morgen angemeldet habe.

Welche Strecke willst Du eigentlich fahren? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Start. Fahren ja bestimmt nicht soo viele mit Starrgabel    

Grüßle


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre die Langstrecke, quäle mich dreimal über den Kurs.....zum Saisonende genau das richtige!
Selbst wenn es schlammige Passagen auf der Strecke gab/gibt, sollte die bis Sonntag abgetrocknet sein. Ich kann mich erinnern daß es letztes Jahr um diese Zeit mehr geregnet hat bzw. es hat erst 1 Tag vorher aufgehört.

Kann echt nur hoffen daß die Strecke net so holprig wird. War gestern bei uns im Taunus und hab das Bike über alle möglichen steinigen Trails gescheucht.......mir tun heute die Arme weh, au weia!

Dafür geht die Starrgabel durch matschige Passagen wie Schmidt`s Katze


----------



## BaSiS (4. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> wie schauts aus mit der Strecke? Viel Regen kann nicht mehr runter gekommen sein seit vorgestern, oder? Und die nächsten Tage solls ja weiter trocken bleiben, also, ein Update der Streckenverhältnisse wäre klasse!



nachdem's Dich so brennend interessiert, ich habe heute beim Jogen im Stromberg nur nur trockenen Waldboden vorgefundn, in die Nordhänge gibt's in die schattigen Ecken schon Matschlöcher, aber sonst perfekter Untergrund im schönen Herbstwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (5. Oktober 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> nachdem's Dich so brennend interessiert, ich habe heute beim Jogen im Stromberg nur nur trockenen Waldboden vorgefundn, in die Nordhänge gibt's in die schattigen Ecken schon Matschlöcher, aber sonst perfekter Untergrund im schönen Herbstwald



He Basti, was soll der Quatsch, joggen macht nur die Beine kaputt!


----------



## Stromberg (5. Oktober 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> nachdem's Dich so brennend interessiert, ich habe heute beim Jogen im Stromberg nur nur trockenen Waldboden vorgefundn, in die Nordhänge gibt's in die schattigen Ecken schon Matschlöcher, aber sonst perfekter Untergrund im schönen Herbstwald


Das dürfte sich nach dem heutigen Vormittag stark verändert haben...


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Oktober 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Das dürfte sich nach dem heutigen Vormittag stark verändert haben...



Was willsten damit sagen ???


----------



## Tifftoff (5. Oktober 2007)

Es hat heute vormittag um Stuttgart geregnet


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja und???
Für Spiegelberg gilt wohl eher das Wetter welches für die Heilbronner Gegend vorausgesagt wurde bzw. vorausgesagt worden ist. Laut nem Kunden von mir, der geschäftlich heute früh in der Ecke war, wars dort bewölkt aber trocken.
Und selbst wenns geregnet hat......des bissi trocknet bis Sonntag weg.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder da, nach 2,5 Std. auf der Autobahn ( Schei$$ Ferienverkehr  ) müde zu hause.
Die 180kmn Anfahrt haben sich gelohnt! Supertolle Strecke mit allem was einen guten Mara ausmacht, bis auf 2 Stellen wars schee trocken. Das bissi Schlamm am Bike konnte ich abklopfen nachdem der abgetrocknet war 

Wie liefs? Ich musste ja mit meinem Starrbike antreten und habs verflucht! Die Trails und manche Forstwege waren v.a. bergab recht holprig, das ging böse in Arme, Schulter und Nacken. Besonders auf dem mittleren Trailabschnitten hab ich böse Zeit verloren, ist schon ein Unterschied wenn man da mit Federung unterwegs ist! Aber was sollte ich machen, mein Bike wird nunmal erst nächste Woche fertig und ich wollte unbedingt nochmal nen Mara fahren.
1te Runde 1:27, 2te Runde 1:22 und 3te Runde.....nunja, da hat mir wohl jemand den Schlüssel gezogen, da ging plötzlich nix mehr.....1:43 *hüstel* bin aber mit 23.Platz AK bei Gesamtzeit von 4:34 fast zufrieden ( hatte mir 4:30 als Ziel gesetzt ).

Orga klasse, Streckenmarkierung und VP ebenfalls, nur am Startgeld müsst ihr noch e bissi arbeiten, 30 Euro sind schon krass. 20-25 passen da schon eher  ich komm aber nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!

Weiter so!


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Aber was sollte ich machen, mein Bike wird nunmal erst nächste Woche fertig und ich wollte unbedingt nochmal nen Mara fahren.



bist du etwa nicht beim wasgau marathon nächsten samstag ? den wollte ich mir als abschluß gönnen !!! bzw. um die pause etwas aufzulockern...

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Oktober 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> bist du etwa nicht beim wasgau marathon nächsten samstag ? den wollte ich mir als abschluß gönnen !!! bzw. um die pause etwas aufzulockern...
> 
> joe



Aber ja doch, diesmal bin ich wieder dabei ( wenn net schon wieder was dazwischenkommt ) aber ich werde das ganze extremst locker angehen; richtig viel Zeit lassen und an den VP-Stellen schön Pause machen, Wetter soll ja passen!
Man sieht sich......


----------



## scalie (8. Oktober 2007)

@Doppelhac
GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Na da hast du es den Mädels ja mal wieder gezeigt. Supi, freu mich riesig für dich.

Konnte leider am We gar net fahren  , bin voll erkältet und das bei solch einem Traumwetter   

LG



www.maagonline.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (8. Oktober 2007)

@Adrenalino
Na, da hatten wir ja in der ersten Runde fast die gleiche Zeit; nur habe ich in der 2. Runde geschwächelt, aber egal, hat ja zum Sieg gereicht. Meine Taktik war dieses Jahr halt, losfahren und gucken wie lange die Körner reichen  

Freut mich, dass Dir der Mara gefallen hat, wobei ich schon denke, dass er mit einer Starrgabel nicht wirklich ein Vergnügen war. Naja, nächstes Jahr kannst Du dann ja Dein anderes bike nehmen....

@scalie
Vielen Dank!! Habe mich auch angestrengt   aber sag mal, woher weisst Du das überhaupt schon; ich habe noch gar keine Ergebnisliste gefunden.
(Oder habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen, hä  )

Mein vollstes Mitleid, dass Du am WE kein Rennen fahren konntest - und gute Besserung!!!

Grüßle Michaela


----------



## scalie (8. Oktober 2007)

Könnt schon sein mit den Tomaten    

Aber ich helf dir, guckst du hier: http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/ergebnisse07.htm  

Grüssle
Heike


www.maagonline.de


----------



## doppelhac (8. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal Danke    

Obwohl, ich verstehe des net....Wo haben die denn den Ergebnis-Link versteckt   ; den gibt´s bei mir nirgends.

Dabei habe ich meine Kontaktlinsen drinnen....

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt unfähig, weiterzuarbeiten    

... ich grüble noch eine Weile....


----------



## doppelhac (8. Oktober 2007)

Sodele, jetzt ist der Ergebnis-Link auch auf "meiner" homepage angekommen  , aber ohne Sch...., da stand vorher noch was
anderes , vielleicht ist unser Computer im Geschäft ja auch ein bisschen langsam, was die Aktualisierung anbelangt.

Mir fällt nämlich gerade ein, dass sowas schon einmal war; als ich abends daheim die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste las, war´s am nächsten Tag im Geschäft noch die alte.

Wie auch immer jetzt bin ich ja glücklich und zufrieden...


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2007)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Sodele, jetzt ist der Ergebnis-Link auch auf "meiner" homepage angekommen  , aber ohne Sch...., da stand vorher noch was
> anderes , vielleicht ist unser Computer im Geschäft ja auch ein bisschen langsam, was die Aktualisierung anbelangt.
> 
> Mir fällt nämlich gerade ein, dass sowas schon einmal war; als ich abends daheim die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste las, war´s am nächsten Tag im Geschäft noch die alte.
> ...



Och Michaela, es könnte auch der Cache gewesen sein, der hat schon manchen veräppelt. Wenn der auf eine entsprechende Zeit eingestellt ist, dann merkst Du gar nicht, dass die Seite upgedated wurde...  
Mir nörgeln sie auch immer rum ich hätt noch nix auf die Teamhomepage gestellt, derweil ist das Zeug schon stundenlang oben.
Ebenfalls Glückwunsch von mir und Diana!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Oktober 2007)

Weiß jemand wann es die Bilder gibt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (11. Oktober 2007)

Hey Klaus, 

supi, dann schiebe ich das einfach mal auf diesen bösen, bösen Cache
(was auch immer das ist)   ; an mir hat´s dann wohl nicht gelegen, das war genau das, was ich hören wollte   .

Thanx for congratulations; die gebe ich hiermit an Euch zurück; ist ja in Münsingen auch super gelaufen, gelle!

Viele Grüße auch an Diana und erholt Euch mal gut bis zur nächsten Saison, denke ja, dass für Euch dieses Jahr auch Schluss ist? Ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt ein paar Wochen Pause machen; mag nicht mehr trainieren.....


----------

